# SuperBowl Chatter's here



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

For all you superbowl talkers, use this thread...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What did ya'll think about the national anthem. I thought it was absolutely horrible. Where did they get that guy???? Is he a singer? A. Franklin has a great voice but I wish she wouldn't try to jazz it up. Why not sing it like it's written. It IS our national anthem, after all. I hate it when people put their own personal spin on it.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Can't help but agree with you there ron! Leave it as written!

Kathy


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Franklin, Rolling Stones, and the reffs, all were horrible that night!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree! That new age, Hip Hop version stunk! A good voice wasted on such a crappy rendition!

While I would like to have seen the Jaguars make it to the Superbowl this year I am glad that the steelers got one for the Coach and for The Bus!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree with all of you...the refs were awful.....called penalties on crucial plays for Seattle. Called back a touchdown that would have given them the lead....called back a play that made it to the 2 yard line.....awful


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Even though I was for the stealers, don't you think that that on their touchdown(I forget when it was in the game but the guy jumped ans landed right before the line) the ball never crossed the line till after he was down? The ref called it as a TD but was to stubborn do reject his own call IMO


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I dont care too much since the freakin colts didnt make it...lol.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I liked the commercials


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I didnt really think the commercials quite lived up to being the good ole superbowl commercials. I mean there were a few good ones, jus not like they have been in the past.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

fishboy said:


> Even though I was for the stealers, don't you think that that on their touchdown(I forget when it was in the game but the guy jumped ans landed right before the line) the ball never crossed the line till after he was down? The ref called it as a TD but was to stubborn do reject his own call IMO



the ball crossed the line when ben was in mid air. the ball only has to touch the beginning of the white line to be good. plus there was not enough evidence to overturn the call.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That was SO not a touchdown. The player himself admitted it wasn't on Dave Letterman last night.
I gotta agree with fishboy; that ref just couldn't seem to admit he was wrong the first time.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

1-Admit he was wrong????

He was right at first! Watch the replay... the ref runs over to spot the ball on the 1" line - he even has his freakin finger pointing at the spot of the ball... then Ben reaches over the goal line with the football and the ref raises his hands. Even Roehtlesberger was surprised the ref called TD!!

I personally dont see how anyone could say he crossed the line in the air. it doesnt look like it to me, but theres definitely not enough evidence to say he did. but either way, if it was across in the air, the line judge shouldnt have been pointing to mark it down if it crossed the goal line in the air?!?! thats B.S.

2-The interference in the end zone call was just crazy. you could clearly see there was not attempt to "push" the other player... only feeling where the defender was.

3-The Holding call against Seattle after the pass to the 1yd line was very shady.

4-The call against Hasselbeck for tackling below the knees was the worst call ive ever seen in any game.

5-Palomalu was hitting people after plays almost every down and never even got warned. on the first drive of the game, he pushed Jurivicious (sp?) in the back 3-4 seconds after the play was over and nobody said anything to him.

I thought the Superbowl Refs were suppose to be the best in the game??

2005 was a great year for football. its a shame that it had to end like that.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i agree with u totally on every point that u addressed, overall one of the worst games ive seen due the the refs, national anthem....,commercials and i wasnt too entertained with the halftime show.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> for the past few years, the super bowl hasn't been a big a deal as it used to. Anyone notice that?
> and ever since that whole janet jackson thing they have to get old people to entertain. kinda reeks


Whew, Thats a releif. Since Janet and I are close in age I guess that means I'm not "Old".  Not as good looking as Janet though unless you like Fabio. :shock:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> I liked the commercials


Honestly, I didnt think any of them were that good. And I thought a few of them were horrible.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

the budlight commercial with the fridge that spun around was pretty good. especially the end with the young guys worshiping the table so it would turn back into a fridge.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im glad it came to Detroit. We really needed a reason to get a face lift .


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

THis was one of the most boring super bowls ever!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> for real
> hows it goin, ghetto? haven't seen ya in a while =)


It's all good just been busy lately.


----------

